# "puppy cut"



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

hey groomers! what does "puppy cut" mean to you?

to me (other than on a poodle), it means nothing more than "one length all over the body. i guess like a "kennel cut" but doesn't specify any certain length. 

i don't know about you, but i hate when a client comes in and asks for a "puppy cut" 

i'm having a debate with someone (not from this forum board) right now saying she always asks for a "puppy cut" and the groomers are fine with it and proceed to ask her how long.  and i said that's cause puppy cut means nothing and they need to know how long you want it. lol. 

so what does puppy cut mean to you and what do you do when a client asks for one?


----------



## six pack (May 10, 2009)

When I hear puppy cut, I always ask more detailed questions. Some clients have said that they believe a puppy cut to be described as anywhere from a #5 strip to others who want shaping of approx an inch all over.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm with you Dane. To me, puppy cut (aside from a show puppy cut on a poodle, which really is the only TRUE "puppy cut") it means one length all over. I hate the term, and wish clients and groomers wouldn't even use it..but alas...lol When I have a client come in with directions to give the dog a "puppy cut" I tell them that puppy cut isn't a true trim, and means something different to everyone. I tell them I interpret it as one length all over (meaning body and legs) but can be any length, from a 7 to the longest attachment. I hate it when people with goldens, cockers, schnauzers, etc come in and request it, cause I KNOW thats not what they want..LOL Then I go on to ask them how long everywhere, and every other part of the trim, if its a purebreed, if they want breed standard, modified, etc.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

For the most part, when I am asked to do a puppy cut, people are asking for a one length all over; I then ask them to show me with their fingers how long they want it, and ask if they want the face, or tail left, and just trimmed, etc. I don't like the term either...Lol! 

For dogs that I know normally have a 'patterned cut' I will ask immediately if they want the breed style, or if they like something else.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

It means nothing to me.. Every time someone tells me they want a puppy cut I tell them that it's just a term and means the same thing as kennel clip, summer clip, and teddy bear clip.. It doesn't mean anything.. Then I ask them to explain how they want there dog clipped..

One big thing that I can't stand is when someone comes in and asks for a Yorkie clip.. I just stare at them in awkward silence. Then after a few seconds I tell them Yorkies don't have a clip.. They are left in full length.. Then it spirals down from there...

People try, but oh lord, I want to shoot myself sometimes.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Raggs said:


> One big thing that I can't stand is when someone comes in and asks for a Yorkie clip.. I just stare at them in awkward silence. Then after a few seconds I tell them Yorkies don't have a clip.. They are left in full length.. Then it spirals down from there...
> .


Yeah, I've gotten that one too...shih tzus, maltese, etc...the owners just kind of stare at me when I tell them that there is no 'breed cut' for their dog...that they are left natural...then they say, oh, I want 'such and such' length...Hahaha


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Yeah, I've gotten that one too...shih tzus, maltese, etc...the owners just kind of stare at me when I tell them that there is no 'breed cut' for their dog...that they are left natural...then they say, oh, I want 'such and such' length...Hahaha


Another one that drives me crazy is when clients come in with their mixed breed "designer named" dog...and want a Pekapoo, shipoo, cavachon, doodle, etc. trim....Mixed breeds...NO breed standard, NO breed standard cut....No such thing...Pick a length..LOL It always surprises me when I tell them that they look dumfounded....Like they had no idea...I swear, I don't know what pet stores tell people, but shame on them.


----------



## dbackerjim (Aug 28, 2020)

OK........So as not to drive my groomer crazy, what cut do I ask for. I have a 1/2 Maltese 1/2 Yorkie that is 3 months old. the groomer that I used previously for another dog that has since passed, always asked me if I wanted a teddy bear cut. So what "cut" do I ask my new groomer for if Teddy Bear cut means nothing? Not trying to be that guy, but some groomers do use the same terms that you say mean nothing. Please educate me. Thank You.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This post is 11 years old and I don't think any members involved are still on the forum. I'm closing this one, but please start your own thread! You'll get a lot more responses by starting something new asking about grooming cuts than on something this old.


----------

